
Can A Monkey License Its Copyrights To A News Agency? - gluejar
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20110706/00200314983/monkey-business-can-monkey-license-its-copyrights-to-news-agency.shtml
======
pavel_lishin
> But from a letter-of-the-law view of things, Slater almost certainly does
> not hold the copyrights on those image

We currently do not view non-human primates as human, so what's the difference
between a monkey taking a picture, and me building a machine that
automatically takes a photo? Who holds the copyright on the result?

~~~
stdbrouw
You've built and programmed the machine. You haven't built the monkey. So
maybe nobody owns the copyright. I'm wondering if there'd be a difference,
copyright-wise, between training a monkey to click the button and having a
monkey click a button of its own accord. Heh.

